# Need projector advice



## Princepapa (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, I haven't been here for a while but I got great help last time I was here, and now that I'm going to make a big purchase I wanted to get your advice again.

I want to buy a projector for gaming. It needs to be HD (720p is fine), it needs to accept VGA and Composite inputs, and it needs to be as cheap as possible.

I found one that I think will fit the bill. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...lack/9917588.p?id=1218194636350&skuId=9917588

It has the inputs I need, it's HD, and it's the lowest price of any I've found. I know it isn't top of the line, and I'm cool with that.

What do you guys think? Can you think of any glaring reasons why I shouldn't get it? Do you know of a better or equal projector for the same price?

Thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't know anything about projectors but I do know that you can almost always do better than BB - particularly by shopping online. That said, that one looks pretty good for the price. Try to talk them into a second bulb - it will save you $$ later.


----------



## Princepapa (Sep 17, 2006)

I thought the same as you concerning Best Buy and prices, but I couldn't find anything cheaper, newegg, pricewatch, overstock, all of them were more expensive for their cheapest HD projector.


----------

